# Ultramarines the Movie Survey



## eZieweZie (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello everybody,


 As you might have noticed there have been quite some discussions going on about “Ultramarines the Movie”. Many forums have movie review threads and the fans’ reactions span from one extreme to the other.

 In order to better assess the impact the movie had had on the community, an extensive survey has been created. The idea is for as many people as possible who have watched the movie to fill it in and a thorough statistical analysis will then be performed on the collected data. The results should give a pretty solid impression of how people reacted to the movie and why. The information could also prove useful in order to improve any next W40k movies, if there will be any.

 Please note that people who have not watched the movie and who will probably never do so (e.g. they refuse to for whatever reason) also have the opportunity to fill in the survey. In this case, questions concerning the movie will be omitted. Instead, questions as to why you will not watch it will be asked.

 Please let as many people who have seen the movie know about this survey! You can send the link to friends by email. You could also talk about this survey in your local gaming store.
 The more people fill it in, the more solid the results get. Please help us make the results as representative as possible!


 This is a project from the fans for the fans and it has NO affiliation with Codex Pictures, Games Workshop or any other company involved with the Warhammer franchise.


 If you have any questions and/or if you want the results to be sent to you via email, please write to this address: [email protected]

 In any case, the results of this survey will be posted on this forum as well as on a couple of others.

 Thank you so much!

 Link: 

 https://cms2.unige.ch/outils/limesurvey190/index.php?sid=39764&newtest=Y&lang=en

I would like to thank the admin for allowing me to post this link on Heresy Online!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Filled in.


Good question.

Might I suggest you add one? 

Do you think future movies should be animated or live action? 

It'd be interesting to see the general consensus on this as a lot of people I've spoken to think a live action movie would be better.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i havent seen the movie, but honestly the animation looks a little dated. it seems that the ultra marines got plent of attention of detail, but the rest of the movie looks like counter strike source running on a piece of shit emachine with no graphics card.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> i havent seen the movie, but honestly the animation looks a little dated. it seems that the ultra marines got plent of attention of detail, but the rest of the movie looks like counter strike source running on a piece of shit emachine with no graphics card.



The animation is much better in the movie than in the trailers. I'd say you need to see it before making a judgement.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

humakt said:


> The animation is much better in the movie than in the trailers. I'd say you need to see it before making a judgement.


ok cool i just got nervous because the trailers really are bad. im really hoping it will be good because if it is i wouldnt mind showing friends that dont play the game in hopes that it will suck them in.


----------



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

it's still crap animation, they should have used the same animation style from DOW2 opening movie.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Franksta88 said:


> it's still crap animation, they should have used the same animation style from DOW2 opening movie.


I must be the only person that thought the Dow trailers were crappy...


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

really i thought DoW original was good. the expansions were crap though. also warhammer battle march trailers always give me goose bumps


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy to feedback

-O


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Filled in; I gave most things a 6 or 7, but 9s for the voice acting and atmosphere/fluff accuracy. I'll be the first to say the film isn't perfect by any means, but it _is_ an enjoyable thing to watch and we _should_ be suporting it to make sure more are made. And I'd _love_ to see a live-action 40K film, but seriously you're going to need the sort of budgets only a Spielberg (think about it - Spielberg, with his 'Saving Private Ryan' head on, could make an apocalyptically amazing 40K film) or a Cameron (with his Aliens, Terminators and Avatar head on, likewise) can command to do it properly. And unless it's a Spielberg or a Cameron doing it, then the people who decided to hate 'Ultramarines...' long before they ever saw it (while still claiming to be fans of the hobby) will just decide to hate the live-action one even more. 

Oh and I voted for Space Wolves - sorry, _Vlka Fenryka_ - versus Death Guard for the next one. I can't see any way that wouldn't be fun to watch.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Done. Think I averaged 5/10. I was pretty disappointed with it tbh, the pace was needlessly slow and I felt the animation was better in the original DoW opening sequence let alone DoWII.

Still, there were positives and I hope they continue to raise awareness of the franchise in the masses and hopefully one day that will leave to a full on Avatar animation style movie: the franchise it to good to let it go to waste.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking forward to more 40K movies in the future.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The movie is among my favorite movies, so I gave it a lot of good points in there...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Done 
I agree with Svart; Live action is well out of their production budget at the moment. Maybe in the future sometime if they do more and gain the attention of such people as spielberg.
The first thing i thought of when i read that bit was: Starship Troopers!

Shame they didn't give a box or something for you to put your own comments in, i would have had something for it.

As for Protagonist and Antagonist, I voted: IG and Orks.

Overall 8/10

SGMAlice


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

SGMAlice said:


> Done
> I agree with Svart; Live action is well out of their production budget at the moment. Maybe in the future sometime if they do more and gain the attention of such people as spielberg.
> The first thing i thought of when i read that bit was: Starship Troopers!
> 
> ...


I totally disagree.

The warfilm I did last year with Sean Bean, Danny Dyer, James D'Arcy (madonnas WE, Master & Commander) Wll Houston (sherlock holmes), Stephen Walters (layer cake, batman begins), Guy Burnett (hollyoaks) Iz Miko (coyote ugly) had a budget of 1.2 million.

That gave them a reasonably good cast and permenant base in norway for 5 weeks.... plenty of blank ammunition, CGI and a very good director.

A 1 million budget could easily afford a decent enough flm with less established actors...

I'd do it for FREE!!!! There are so many talented actors out there who'd be willing to work for next to nothing just as a stepping stone to bigger and better things.

Private "Gimme my Lasgun, I'll fucking light it up sarge!" 
*zap* *zap* SPLATT!!
Sarge "Run!!! Run!!!"
Carnifex "RAWR!!!"


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Does that film have Danny Dyer's contract stipulation to replace at least one letter in the title with a gun? Age of Heroes, you can replace that r right there with a handgun of some sort.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Private "Gimme my Lasgun, I'll fucking light it up sarge!"
> *zap* *zap* SPLATT!!
> Sarge "Run!!! Run!!!"
> Carnifex "RAWR!!!"


XD ROFL

Maybe. I can't say i know how much they had to do it, to be honest, but films like FF The Spirits Within with CGI that was decent, to a degree, cost a hell of a lot more. $137,000,000 according to IMDb.

SGMAlice


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah that's the point, film live action on RED with a half decent cast and they'd be laughing.

Animated needs a huge budget, you can get decent decent production value reasonably cheaply.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I suppose, i rarely watch films, or even TV for that matter so i can't say i know the ins and outs of the business.
Still getting images of Starship Troopers though.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Filled in; I gave most things a 6 or 7, but 9s for the voice acting and atmosphere/fluff accuracy.
> Oh and I voted for Space Wolves - sorry, _Vlka Fenryka_ - versus Death Guard for the next one. I can't see any way that wouldn't be fun to watch.


Same as this, but for the main antagonist which I wanted to be TS.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I went for Grey Knights and Daemons, I just think it would be a good chance to explain just how dark and twisted the 40K setting is and would be visually stunning.
It would let the designers go off on one and would be epic!


----------



## eZieweZie (Jan 20, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> Filled in.
> 
> 
> Good question.
> ...


Some people have said I should have asked what kind of "format" any eventual films should be produced (i.e. movies or series) and others have even said I should have asked what type of plot people would prefer (i.e. search and rescue, full scale invasion, find the mole, etc.).

Of course this information would be interesting if GW or Codex really have in mind to make another production, but we don't know that yet. The main purpose of the survey was to find out how people reacted to the movie, any other questions are "just for fun". Also, I did not want to make the survey too long.

My personal opinion of the movie is that is was extremely bad. They messed up on every level. Don't get me wrong, I know they had budget constraints, yet that does not make their movie any better.

Whenever someone says "I thought the movie was good", "the fluff was quite accurate" or "Awesome stuf thanx so much!!111!!" I stare at my screen in total disbelief.

Some arguments that suggest why the movie is so bad and that the budget has nothing to do with it:

1. Since when are "the greatest of them all" the Ultramarines? Seriously, there are so many better things you could say in order to promote the awesomeness of a given SM chapter.

2. If you make a Space Marine movie, at least make them look like they should. You have all the artwork and other references at your disposal, you have NO excuses to mess that one up. What happened? It's a real shame.
_*I have recently discovered a leaked scene from the SM egoshooter game where a SM kicks a Word Bearer's butt, search for it if you will and then you might understand what a SM should look, walk and sound like*_

3. The W40k atmosphere was definitely not conveyed through this movie. I mean come on, the fortress the Imperial Fists defended was made out of bricks and had a tiled roof...

4. I just could not stand the dialogues between the Space Marines. Constantly challenging authority and being childish… This is not how I imagined Space Marines to be. And on top of it all the voice acting (which was good) tended to over-dramatic most of the time. 

5. The newbie Marine, itchy trigger finger Proteus, knocked away the Daemon Prince with his helmet and thus stunned the Daemon long enough for him to hide behind a pillar. Wow. That's classic Warhammer action right there. I guess Dan Abnett was really proud of himself when he came up with that: "I'm sure the fans will love that scene!". Also, I liked the Daemon's chicken legs!

6. Why would you make Space Marines jump over large gaps (see the broken bridge scene)? I cant’t beleive there was a long scene of Marines jumping over gaps! I just simply cannot comprehend this.

7. Low budget movie: ok. Therefore making the Daemon Prince smash a Marine into a wall THREE times using the same animation: not ok.

8. Chaos Space Marines are not cannon fodder.

9. An entire company of Imperial Fists supported by IG gets taken out but a squad of beginner Marines (I guess that exists) saves the day. What, you say the DP let them get away on purpose in order to fulfill his evil master plan? Well he got taken out in one hit on the ship. I guess he was still stunned from the helmet attack.

10. I guess it's W40k fluff for a non-command squad to walk around with a banner even though they're on a recon mission and do not know what to expect.

I could go on. I wish I could say that the movie was a good start despite all the problems but I can't. I am really amazed at how bad this movie was.


*Anyway, thanks for filling in the survey. Almost 600 people all around the world have done so in 48 hours, terrific!*


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I must be the only person that thought the Dow trailers were crappy...


You probably are.

IMO, the UM movie should have just been like watching an hour long Dawn of war trailer.

All I really want to see is the battles of 40k brought to life on a screen.

Too much poorly written dialog drags the film down. I know that a warhammer movie isn't going to be shakespeare, but that's exactly why I want it to just be an action junkies dream. If I see another warhammer movie made independently, I want it to be 100% combat all the way.

And about the animation in the film, yes the terrain was sparse to say the least. It wasn't a bad movie it was just ok. It didn't make me wretch but I wouldn't watch it again. And yes, the animation in the dawn of war vids was of higher quality than the film.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

I liked the movie!  had a good feel to it the cgi wasn't amazing but it wasn't terrible plus the ending was kinda cool.

Maybe the only person to say this but I think if they focus on a good story and a few really cool battles it would be really nice...prob just me as I prefer a well thought out story rather than duke nukem

overall 7/10 for a first movie.

GW should invest a little more money but thats for another time

Edit: for people who say they want DOW cgi....that's insane do you have any idea how much that would cost?


----------



## genesis80 (Jan 12, 2011)

Only 5/10. Good graphics (not as good as DOW trailer though) but too many holes in the story.

1) ultramarines "greatest of these"?! Come on?? Smurfs? Grey Knights man!

2) "New marines" talking about getting into combat the 1st time. 
How did they graduate from scouts?

3) Why on earth would Imperial Fists put 100 marines on a planet to guard a codex? Also, the "fortress" would have been a lot bigger if 100
imperial fists were there.

4) Why didnt the banner light up when the "corrupted" captain 1st 
came back? (on the battlefield whr BS 2 chaos marines were wearing flak jackets disguised as power amour?)

5) Why is it that the thunderhawk cannot land on top of the objective? 

6) What power came out from the crozius and where can I find the rules?


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I gave the film 7/10 must try harder.
I liked it for what it was A 40K movie finally. I don't think it would work as live action without a lot of money think of Starship Troopers 3, Its dreadful if you haven't seen it.
We need to see ork, orks, orks with the BA killing them 
Yeah the crozius was odd.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

genesis80 said:


> Only 5/10. Good graphics (not as good as DOW trailer though) but too many holes in the story.
> 
> 1) ultramarines "greatest of these"?! Come on?? Smurfs? Grey Knights man!
> 
> ...


I agree with you on some points.



I DON'T agree with your statement about the smurfs though. They are the iconic 40k image. For a first film that must also work as an introduction into the universe, smurfs are perfect. The more interesting chapters have too much of their own back story that would need to be covered. 

I totally agree with your second point k:

As for the company of Imperial fists. I felt not only was that over the top, but a bad idea in general. To have an ENTIRE company of imperial fists be slaughtered is a BIG deal, something that would have emerged in the fluff by now. A couple squads I could have handled, but not a whole company. 

To further rant about fluff, why did the squad sergeant get in the speeder? Why did they have a banner? What the hell was going on with the crozius? it's a power weapon. A chaplain is not a psyker!

I enjoyed the voice acting and dialogue for the most part. I felt the rivalries gave a little depth to the characters. But I hated Terrance Stamp all the way through. Here's a guy who's work I normally love, but for this he seemed as though someone was making him do it an he didn't enjoy it even a little. 

Animation wise, I could have dealt with the sub par style because of budget, but I think what let it down was how sporadic the good shots were. as an example, at the start of the film, their faces seem well done and quite life like. Then throughout the film the shift in quality. Sometimes they're needlessly shiny, other times they look flat and featureless.

My scores were:

Animation: 5/10

Voice acting: 8/10 (Stamp loses both points for me)

Fluffiness: 6/10 (The "feel" was there, but there were too many inaccuracies

Story: 8/10 (I thought there could have been a bit more action, but for a first film I was quite pleased.)

Overall: 6.5/10 


I think it's a film _Every_ fan should buy and watch, if for nothing more than to encourage another movie. Then people just need to express where they felt it was lacking in these surveys and on forums and hope they do a better job with a bigger budget next time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just finished watching it, took two attempts. 
All in all not too bad, the thing i found lacking was the plot and the dialogue, found myself cringing at some of the lines, but not a bad first try, needed more money, an actual screenplay writer and it needed to drop the silly space marine "quotes/taglines" from the dialogue. Loved the land speeder, i thought the marines were pretty spot on looking.
Needed to be more epic too, many many hundreds of troops not "3 blokes and a dog" like dow2.


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

The survery didn't give me my "It's not available to buy in the shops" reason to not have watched the film.

I also voted for Inquisition/GKs vs Daemons for a sequel. I'd like to something dark and horrible that doesn't have to be on the epic scale others are looking for. I don't play either of those armies myself but they're an awesome part of the fiction.


----------



## eZieweZie (Jan 20, 2011)

The survey has been completed by almost 1200 people in less than 2 weeks. Thanks for your participation! 

The survey will be closed in a couple of days, depending on how many people continue to fill it in. If you have not expressed your opinion of the movie through this survey yet, then I suggest you do so as soon as possible. 

Results will be posted here. You can also request them by mail (see previous post). 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

The movie was shit but considering the budget it was just nice to see someone have a crack at the idea....
given a real budget,and a directer with the goods say:James Cameron-(Terminator,Aliens...) or Peter Jackson-(Avatar,LotR )then you could get something worth a watch and people who dont know anything about the 40K universe wouldn't laugh at.Basically if you allmost marketed it like a modern version of Star Wars for epicness,whitch lets face it, has alot of paralells-could become another massive franchise yet again.

I had an old mate working at Wetta Workshops for Avatar,all he did for six months was make CGI trees for the background,he said he got board shitless and payed nothing amazing but thats just an indication of time involved for one fascit of the film.Thats the sort of dedication I'd like to see,even the Dawn of war trailes were better moan/rant over...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man Jezlad was that the Sean Bean from the Sharpe TV series? I fuckin loved that.. you're doin movies??


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Are the survey results available?


----------



## acheron187 (Feb 7, 2011)

In my mind I honestly think they should have based it on a different faction for the sake that ultra marines are probably one of the least used of the space marine factions. I myself would like to see them make a movie based on the space wolves, I find there story a lot cooler.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't give the movie a very good score. There really wasn't a story there at all to draw you in. As an extended video game trailer it was good...beyond that, I wouldn't watch it again.

Now even with similar voice acting, animation, and overall feel to the movie; adding a plot would make it more interesting and then I'd like to see other movies done in the same style (even though I thought the CGI was poor, voice acting subpar).

The overall feel I thought was 40k though. However, I see 40k as cartoony with corny one-liners. Hell, read the codeci and see all the silly one-liners in them.

I think I gave it 4/10 overall.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I enjoyed the movie just because I loved that they took the time and effort to put it into film. The storyline was weak but I loved seeing space marines in action. For their first attempt and with limited budget it was enjoyable and I will watch it again. The voice acting was great! I wish they would do more movies and the next would be great if it was ultramarines vs Nids!!!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nah you need ork comedy fighting those pesky 'umans. Lotz n lots of em!!!!!


----------



## CDAdair (Feb 8, 2011)

All done. by the by. I thought the film was AWESOME! Music was awesome. Story was awesome. Atmosphere was awesome. Animation could have been better, also needed giant fleet battles and planets blowing up. Other than that it was AWESOME. Next film, Grey Knights vs Chaos Daemons. That would be apocolyptically AWESOME!


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> I totally disagree.
> 
> The warfilm I did last year with Sean Bean, Danny Dyer, James D'Arcy (madonnas WE, Master & Commander) Wll Houston (sherlock holmes), Stephen Walters (layer cake, batman begins), Guy Burnett (hollyoaks) Iz Miko (coyote ugly) had a budget of 1.2 million.
> 
> ...


Apart from the shameless name dropping there is one flaw with your plan. No Space Marines. The money needed for special effects within a live action movie would wipe out their budget in ten minutes.

Oh, and I filled in the survey. Averaging around 8.5


----------



## gesmana (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucian Kain said:


> a directer with the goods say:James Cameron-(Terminator,Aliens...) or Peter Jackson-(Avatar,LotR )then you could get something worth a watch and people who dont know anything about the 40K universe wouldn't laugh at.


Eh, maybe a bit unrealistic. Neill Blomkamp woul've been perfect director for the film, but he got famous.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Apart from the shameless name dropping there is one flaw with your plan.


:laugh: I'd call it enforcing a point not name dropping.

I've also worked on set with James McAvoy (engaged in a staring contest and won), January Jones, Kevin Bacon (mincer), Madonna, Micheal Fassbender (nice bloke, seemed to like me - is he gay?), Vernon Kay (took the piss out of him about sexting sluts in the bar) and... Paddy from Emmerdale...

Next week I get to meet Meryl Streep and Richard E Grant.

If you wanted name dropping you should of said :wink:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Make sure Meyrl is going to portray Thatcher as the evil witch she really is won't you?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Filled in. I'm a little disappointed in the film, but i understand that as a first outing, there's going to be issues. My personal opinion is that although Space Marines are the poster boys of 40k, it makes the film less accessible to the general public. I believe the Eisenhorn trilogy should be made. With the main characters being human and more easily identifiable, the chances of it being more of a mainstream hit are increased, without stinting on the 40k atmosphere or background


----------



## Felmid (Feb 11, 2011)

I completed the survey and I passed it on to all of my game group.


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

Personally the movie was a BIG letdown I expected a much better story from Dan Abnett or maybe it was not his fault and was poor directing. The Animation was way sub par I expected something at least as good the DOW trailers not worse than. If they use the same animation company for another movie I will not buy it and I would only rent it from a redbox $1 machine at the supermarket.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Overall I'd give the film about a 6/10. It gets major points from me just for being a 40k movie. The same way I looked favourably on Fire Warrior because I could see all this stuff I knew in a more active setting.

The animation was pretty awful. Everything was always either dark or in a dust cloud and while I understand that it was made on an extremely limited budget that didn't totally excuse it. I enjoyed the story, which considering my usual dislike of Dan Abbnett was surprising to me. My only issue with the story was the heavy handed use of foreshadowing. The final confrontation had me groaning. I knew exactly what would happen the second it started.

I didn't dislike it. And I would love to see more attempted. This was a first attempt and if they get better as they go I'll gladly support them.


----------



## MilleniumWatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

I gave it a 7 as it was a good first attempt but definitely needs improvement.

Also, I voted for space wolves versus deamons. Talking about an epic showdown of brutality and horror!!


----------



## MilleniumWatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh and BTW, there ar e people on Youtube that make better animations...

Me is disappoint


----------



## gingerfeller (Nov 17, 2010)

OMG!! 
i cannot believe people gave the film over 5, it is quite possibly the biggest pile of bobbins i have ever seen!:threaten:
At least some people have taken off the rose tinted specs long enough to watch the film. 
The imperial fists held Horus and his leigons long enough for assistance to arrive and send him packing but 100 of them cant take down a DP and some rowdy rable... utter tosh. 
The atmosphere of the fill was ok but in places they didnt finish off the animation during panning section it becomes just a blank no detail. 
Face it, it was another GW failure. Failure to really put their money behind their product and belive it will make them a huge amout of money. It will make money because of the books, computergames and the game and us the massive fan base who love the world that they have created.......errr ok rant over :biggrin: 
If you didnt notice im not a fan. 
Im with the live action film fans it is way more cost effective plus they could even get a few fans into large crowd scenes who would do it for free cuts costs. 
For me it would have to be Space Wolves and Thousand Sons now thats a massive grudge match.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

I FINALLY received my copy yesterday (it was supposedly despatched on 10 Dec so that took more than 2 months to arrive in London from Jersey!)

Anyway apart from the fact that the business processes and distribution supplier suck, what about the film...

I give it 7/10

I had low expectations having read so much negativity on various forum sites. I already knew the CGI was going to be pretty low grade so for me that really didn't detract from enjoying the film.

I think the story was actually pretty good. It had good pacing. Set up the characters fairly well. Didn't pander to the MTV generation by moving too quickly into the action. Personally I would actually have liked a little more exposition (not about the 40k universe but to the story itself). For example, while we have the graphic novel to explain why it was just a squad of novice SMs, why not have a short scene (could have been Severus and Pythol talking as they readied their battle gear) to explain it - ie it was a hard choice to make but we simply couldn't spare any other Battle Brothers from the fight with the Tyrannids on Algol for what might be a wild goose chase and anyway it will be a good testing mission for the new guys!

Some people have complained about the walking and more walking. Errr I don't see the problem. It didn't go on THAT long and it was used to again set up characters and build tension.

So for me the story/script gets a big thumbs up but could have had just a little more exposition.

The music was spot on as was the overall look and feel. It definitely captured the 40k atmosphere.

Some people have complained it is only 76 mins long (inc credits). People need to realise that this has been made with a view to potential TV sales and this is the EXACT length needed for a 90 minute commercial TV slot (to allow for advert breaks). I have no problem with the length.

People have complained about the "old" space marines. Again I do not really have a problem. As far as I recall it doesn't actually say anywhere in the fluff that SMs are immortal. I have just assumed that they grow old at a slower pace.

The one real beef I do have with the film is the SPOILER ALERT...

...empty strike cruiser on their return. Where are the Chapter serfs or Servitors? This could have easily been covered with a couple walking in the background and, when the trouble starts, a few dead bodies in the hallways.

SPOILER OVER (sorry I don't know the spoiler tags)

Now could the film have been better - sure! However, they will never have AVATAR size budgets ($200m - which is more than the annual revenue of GW).

I would have loved to see BIGGER battles etc but for a first attempt I think this was pretty good (except the CGI - which is a shame).

I truly hope this is a success as it will give confidence to do another with, perhaps, a bigger budget!


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Franksta88 said:


> it's still crap animation, they should have used the same animation style from DOW2 opening movie.


 
Heres the thing DOW trailer was a bill of about 7 million dollars, how long was it?

Ultramarines had a bill of around 14 million, how long was it?

They did an awesome job for the budget they had.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Where did you get $14 million from?
I was at the screening and the producer was very cagey about just how much had been spent on making the film.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I think I heard it on Dice Like THunder, but most of the review sites and what not have it at 9 million euro if you want to be exact.


----------



## eZieweZie (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello!

Thanks again for having filled in the survey on the fans' reactions to Ultramarines the Movie. 

You will find the results here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6GJ8WVID

Feel free to ask questions, comment and criticize.

Take care!


----------



## shadoestar (Apr 6, 2010)

After watching the movie, honestly I was disapointed, I expected alot more bloodshed and violence and well...fighting lol..it was good, but not great and I agree the DOW2 trailers have better animation as do the 40k MMO trailers..


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

shadoestar said:


> I agree the DOW2 trailers have better animation


Yes, but remember that the DoW trailer probably cost as much as half the movie...


----------



## Valthorn_Illian (Mar 1, 2011)

The movie was crap. 

The animation was pretty bad and very lacking compared to most digitally animated movies that have come out. I mean Toy Story 3 was better animated than this movie.

Second, the voice acting was terrible. They picked some good actors but they had no idea how to convey their emotions with just their voice so all the characters came off very monotone with no emphasise on anything they said.

Third, the story was terrible. It's like they hired someone specifically to do it half-ass. If they had converted one of books or got someone who knew what the hell they were doing it would have been great.

Those are my only complaints and apart from that it was a good action movie even though I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to agree that it wasn't as good but saying that Toy Story 3 was better animated than this movie as if it shouldn't have. Toy Story 3 had a budget of $200 million. It also was created by the studio who is in the edge of animation. Sure if this movie had that big budget and wasn't animated as Toy Story 1 then I would use the comparison. Toy Story 1 had a budget of $30 million.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the movie was great. I think people don't have a realistic sense of what a first time outting this was for GW and aren't cutting some slack. Getting pissed off because it was about the Ultramarines and not the Space Wolves... wow, pretty gay of some people. The animation was pretty good, but it definately could have used some more background "noise" such as more servitors, more marines and the like... however, I'm wondering how many of you actually took the time out to read the graphic novel that came with the movie, it explains alot about the story line and sets the mood quite well for the actual film. Dawn of War II trailers and the like are just that Trailers, so more punch in animation could go into them. I enjoy watching this movie over and over again.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with pretty much all you said except this bit



HorusReborn said:


> however, I'm wondering how many of you actually took the time out to read the graphic novel that came with the movie, it explains alot about the story line and sets the mood quite well for the actual film.


You shouldn't need to read a comic book before watching a film, if the story can't be told adequately within the film then the director and screen writer have failed in their task. 
I have seen the film but I didn't order the box set, I thought it was grossly over priced for what is, at heart, a second rate film. I also take on board that as far as 40K movies go this was as good as it was going to be, 40K deserves a lot more but life's a bitch. 
The film somehow managed to spread half an hours worth of material over 70 minutes, there was ample room to set the stage without the need for a graphic novel primer.


----------



## Valthorn_Illian (Mar 1, 2011)

True, comparing it to Toy Story 3 wasn't exactly fair, but they still could have done a better job.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I agree with pretty much all you said except this bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, and it does suck that there was little in the way of actual goings on on the Battle Barge, it does fail in the sense that you shouldn't have to read something BEFORE watching a movie, but how many of us have read an Iron Man Comic, or Batman comic before watching the movies they came out with. Those comics have set the "stage" so to speak for us to understand who those comic book characters were and are and what not. Dan Abnett by NO MEANS is a screen writer, nor should he ever be allowed to write for a movie again. I think peoples praise of him have inflated his, and GW's ego. GW's ego thinks that anything Abnett touches turns to gold... which is SADLY true. But I digress... I enjoyed the movie, it is what it is. I think what I truly HATED was the fact that I took the time to get to know the characters to have so many of them be killed off... how are these big name actors supposed to do another movie if they, and I HOPE they do make one? :headbutt:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

TBH I've never read an Iron Man comic but it didn't stop me enjoying the film. I was a huge fan of Batman but the film makers made sure that whether or not you had read the comics the films were still accessible to the masses, which is what made them successful.


----------

